# Tesiyi Double Wrap Removed



## Power Vapes SA (17/1/16)

Hi Guys,

So far I've encountered a few posts where people have stated that their mods don't fit the Tesiyi 18650 batteries due to being double wrapped.

I had a few people suggest that I should remove the 'clear' wrap but after I finally decided to remove the cover I realise there is no clear wrap. Underneath the cover is some white battery wrap. The white wrap doesn't entirely cover the negative terminal but it does however work wonderfully in the RX200 where there are now no clearance issues.

I wouldn't recommend doing this for mech mods... Dropped it into my apollo and as soon as I tightened the battery in place my RDA started firing. This is surely because of the lack of battery wrap on the negative post.

Here are some pics for you to have a look at before you decide to unwrap your batteries.

Clearance issue before removing cover:



Clearance after removing cover:




Batteries:

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/1/16)

would be interesting to know if those are rewraps of B bin batteries, or what their story really is.


----------



## Power Vapes SA (17/1/16)

And also a big thanks to @blujeenz and @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/1/16)

They work perfectly as is in the DNA200 rolo


----------



## blujeenz (17/1/16)

Cool quick fix, perhaps some clear nail varnish for the bottom to protect against tears, but ideally a rewrap for a 100% safe job.
Not all mechs have a plastic insulator that the battery rides on like my Caravela pictured, in that case a rewrap would be needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (17/1/16)

@Power Vapes SA I would recommend you take the second wrap off, if possible, and use a new shrink wrap on those batteries. On the negative pole not alot of issues unless you have a negative firing mech mod as in the case of the Apollo. If the black ring on the positive pole gets misplaced (it`s held in place by glue) then there is a very good chance of shorting the positive and negative poles of the battery. I don’t own Tesiyi`s and have never stripped one down to the casing so I`m not sure if there’s a need for the inner wrap.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (17/1/16)

zadiac said:


> They work perfectly as is in the DNA200 rolo


Yep afaik the DNA and RX have different battery holders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> would be interesting to know if those are rewraps of B bin batteries, or what their story really is.


They outlasted sony vtc4's in some Freekvaper testing, so unlikely so be a B grade anything.


----------



## DaveH (17/1/16)

It may be a good idea if someone could measure the diameter to see if they are with in the specification.
Dave


----------



## Blu_Marlin (17/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Cool quick fix, perhaps some clear nail varnish for the bottom to protect against tears, but ideally a rewrap for a 100% safe job.


I would also be carefull with nail varnish/polish. Some of them have chemicals which react with plastic.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> They outlasted sony vtc4's in some Freekvaper testing, so unlikely so be a B grade anything.




VTC4's are hardly amazing batteries. They're old and they're the most pirated battery.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (17/1/16)

DaveH said:


> It may be a good idea if someone could measure the diameter to see if they are with in the specification.
> Dave


 That would be a great idea. With these type of batteries size is everything. However, unless they are making their own batteries or got one of the battery manufactures to specifically make these I doubt the size would not be within the tolerances of a 18650.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/1/16)

18650 is very specific.

18mm diameter
65mm height
0 = round battery

Also a lot of regulated mods, are made in such a way that there isn't really much allowance for variance in the specs.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (17/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 18650 is very specific.
> 
> 18mm diameter
> 65mm height
> ...


Spot on @n0ugh7_zw however within that spec there are tolerances allowed for the manufacturing process. It`s not a lot but there are variances.


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

You might also want to check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/just-lost-a-brand-new-tesiyi-in-my-brand-new-cuboid.t18376/


----------



## blujeenz (17/1/16)

DaveH said:


> It may be a good idea if someone could measure the diameter to see if they are with in the specification.
> Dave



My Efest 18650 2500mah is 18.38mm dia and the Tesiyi is 18.58mm dia, both with wraps on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH (17/1/16)

http://vps.chinaseaair.com/cbtprogr...2675199769DT5&u3=etail2YK5Wholesale4JK5lithiu

The above gives a maximum diameter of 18.5mm
Dave


----------



## Power Vapes SA (18/1/16)

DaveH said:


> http://vps.chinaseaair.com/cbtprogr...2675199769DT5&u3=etail2YK5Wholesale4JK5lithiu
> 
> The above gives a maximum diameter of 18.5mm
> Dave



I think the extra 0.8mm is coming from the authenticity sticker??


----------

